# [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?



## Jarafi (22. August 2015)

*[Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

*Review*
*Alpenföhn*
*Atlas
*
*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ​

*Informationen zum Test
*
Der Atlas ist ein Hochgebirge in Afrika mit einer stattlichen Länge von 2300 Kilometern, der höchste Gipfel ist dabei schlappe 4165 Meter hoch, also ein ordentliches Gebirge.
 Im heutigen Test schauen wir uns jedoch eher etwas sehr kleines an, nämlichen den Alpenföhn ATLAS.

Den anders als das namensgebende Gebirge möchte Alpenföhn mit dem Atlas auf kleinem Raum eine möglichst große Kühlleistung für ITX-Systeme bieten. 
Trotz der kompakten Abmessungen bietet der kleine Atlas zwei Kühltürme sowie eine Belüftung mit zwei Lüftern.
Ob sich der Kühler vor seinen größeren Kollegen verstecken muss, schauen wir jetzt uns an.
<br>



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TecU5qIC0Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Inhalt*
​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage und der Lieferumfang

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen mit Serienlüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Beim Atlas setzt Alpenföhn zu einer Maximierung der Kühlleistung auf ein Doppelturmkühlerdesign.
 Somit ist der Kühler zwar extrem kompakt, bietet jedoch genug Wärmeabgabefläche, um theoretisch bis zu 200-Watt abführen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Mit einer Höhe von nur 125-mm, sollte er in den meisten kleineren Gehäusen ohne Probleme seinen Platz finden.
 34 Aluminiumlamellen pro Kühlturm sorgen zusammen mit fünf 6-mm Kupfer-Heatpipes für einen optimalen Wärmeabtransport.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Lamellen in den Kühltürmen sind so ausgerichtet, dass der Luftstrom in den anderen Tower weiter geleitet wird; daher weniger Geräusche und mehr Kühlleistung.
Als Kontaktfläche zur CPU dient eine massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfer, die für ein besseres Wärmeübergangsverhalten konvex angeschliffen wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den optischen Feinschliff sowie zum Schutz vor Verschmutzung und Korrosion wurde der gesamte Kühlkörper mit einer Nickelschicht überzogen.
Eine weitere Besonderheit, die der Atlas bietet, ist das doppelt asymmetrische Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Kühlkörper ist dabei in sich so versetzt, das er weder die Arbeitsspeicherslots noch den PCIe-Slot blockiert.
 Dies war meistens ein Problem bei kleinen ITX-Platinen, da viele und vor allem leistungsstärkere Kühler zum Teil sehr große Abmessungen aufweisen.
RAM-Module können uneingeschränkt auf dem Mainboard montiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für genügend Frischluft sorgen beim Atlas zwei 92 mm Wing Boost 2 Lüfter aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. Diese werden mit jeweils zwei Klammern am Kühlkörper fixiert.
 Auch die beiden Lüfter verfügen über die bekannte Plus-Funktion, bei der bis zu drei PWM-Lüfter an nur einen PWM Anschluss auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Verarbeitung gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen, Alpenföhn präsentiert sich hier wie immer von seiner besten Seite.

Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

​*Die Montage udn der Lieferumfang *
*Zum Inhalt*
​Im Lieferumfang des Alpenföhn Atlas befindet sich alles, was ihr für den Einbau benötigt. Der Kühler passt natürlich auch auf die neuen Skylake CPUs!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Beim Montagesystem setzt Alpenföhn auf das sehr einfache und bekannte System, das auch schon beim Matterhorn oder beim Himalaya II mehr als positiv ins Auge gefallen ist. 
Ich habe mich aufgrund der ITX Eigenschaften des Kühlers dafür entschieden, ihn auf einem ASUS Z97I Plus zu installieren, so werden seine Maße sehr schön ersichtlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Es müssen etwa 5-10 Minuten eingeplant werden und es sollte ein Schraubendreher zur Hand sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
 Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8350 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,3 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die    Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,      wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen          CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch           mit einem Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 als Referenzlüfter für alle       Kühler.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpeenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.           FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst           aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturen mit Serienbelüftung mit 12V*

​*Zum Inhalt*​

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Die WingBoost 2 Lüfter von Alpenföhn, sind ja bekannt dafür, dass das Betriebsgeräusch mit einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V sehr leise ist.
 Dies ist auch bei dem 92-mm Vertreter wieder der Fall. Lediglich bei maximaler Drehzahl sind die Lüfter leicht wahrzunehmen, fallen jedoch nicht weiter störend auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Mit dem Alpenföhn Atlas hat Alpenföhn einen sehr interessanten Kühler in ihr Sortiment aufgenommen.
 Trotz seiner kompakten Abmessungen braucht er sich bei der Kühlleistung nicht vor größeren Kühlern zu verstecken und das trotz seienr nur 92 mm Lüfter
 Ebenfalls zu überzeugen weiss die sehr einfache Montage sowie die Verarbeitung.

 Unter Last sind die Lüfter leicht hörbar, drosselt man sie auf 7-Volt, ist gar nichts mehr zu vernehmen.

Für einen Preis von knappen 58 Euro bekommt man hier zwar einen teuren Kühler, aber dafür weiss er mit seinen Features mehr als zu Überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Atlas im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*


*Alpenföhn Atlas** auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.**
**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (22. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Abend liebe PCGH'ler,
mein Test zum Alpenföhn Atlas 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und schönes Wochenende.

Grüße


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Sehr schöner Test, wie immer 

Der Kühler erinnert stark an den K2


----------



## Jarafi (24. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Vielen Dank! 

Ja, das kann man so sagen! 

Grüße


----------



## derneuemann (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Moin,
mit Serienbelüftung wurde kein Vergleich gemacht?

Die Ergebnisse sind ja eher ernüchternd. Der ist so ja nichts besser, als einer der bekannten 92mm Kühler. Zumindest laut den Werten. Aber dafür fast doppelt so teuer.

Aber hübscer Test!


----------



## n3rd (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

@Jarafi: Wie immer ein schöner Test. Zwei Sachen hätte ich aber: 
1. Den hohen Preis hätte ich definitiv als Contra-Punkt eingetragen.
2. Wieso installierst du keine Schallpegel-mess-app auf dein Handy (es sei denn, du hast kein Smartphone)? Somit hättest du zwar keine exakte Werte, 
die aber ganz nah um den wahren Wert streuen. Was repräsentativ wäre.

@derneuemann: Zitat: " Der ist so ja nichts besser, als einer der bekannten 92mm Kühler." - Welcher?


LG.

n3rd


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Ich finde du machst tolle Bilder, ganz dickes Lob!
Was für einen Untergrund verwendest du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Wir sollten mal alle zusammenlegen und Dir ein Phonmessgerät spendieren. Dann werden Deine Tests noch eine Ebene besser, auch wenn es jetzt schon sehr viel Freude bereitet und sehr informativ ist. DANKE


----------



## Jarafi (27. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Danke euch! 

Zur der Lautstärkesache, da ich ein komplett neues Testsystem aufgesetzt habe, wird es natürlich in Zukunft auch dBA-Werte geben. Das wra der letzte test mit dem alten System.
Abe rist ein etwas größere OVerhead alles ein zweites mal durchzutesten.

Serienlüfter und Referenzlüfter bei 92 mm sind die Lüfter, daher hätte sich das da nicht gelohnt. ICh rbuach für 92 mm noch mehr Kühler zum Vergleich.

Ich persönlich finde den Kühler nicht zu teuer, er bedient ja eine Nische. Für normale Desktop PCs würde ich den Brocken 2 nehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Watertouch (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den Kühler nicht zu teuer, er bedient ja eine Nische. Für normale Desktop PCs würde ich den Brocken 2 nehmen.



Seh ich genauso, der einzige Einsatzzweck für diesen Kühler der mir spontan einfällt ist mit einem X99 ITX System das zudem auch noch übertaktet wird. AMD fällt raus weils für die dicken TDP-Brummer wie den 9590 und 9370 keine ITX Boards gibt, was ja auch Schwachsinn wär, eine solche CPU braucht ja auch ne ordentliche Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Jarafi (28. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ATLAS - Ein kleiner Knirps ganz groß?*

Abend,

naja du hast auch das Problem, dass du für 8350 etc. schon keine ITX-Boards findest. Aber hoffen wir mal auf Zen 

Grüße


----------

